# LSI SAS 9200-8e, PowerVault MD3200, Sun x4170, 8.2-STABLE



## thedeo (Jul 7, 2011)

I've got two 9200-8e controllers in my x4170 running 8.2-STABLE. I've got two LSI controllers because I have two PowerVault MD3200 JBOD stacks. I've got two mini SAS cables from each LSI controller to each MD3200 for redundancy.  It seems I'm having some sort of conflict.


```
nfs2# dmesg | grep mps
mps0: <LSI SAS2008> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xfaefc000-0xfaefffff,0xfae80000-0xfaebffff irq 30 at device 0.0 on pci19
mps0: Firmware: 07.00.00.00
mps0: IOCCapabilities: 1285c<ScsiTaskFull,DiagTrace,SnapBuf,EEDP,TransRetry,EventReplay,HostDisc>
mps0: [ITHREAD]
mps1: <LSI SAS2008> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xfaffc000-0xfaffffff,0xfaf80000-0xfafbffff irq 32 at device 0.0 on pci25
mps1: Firmware: 07.00.00.00
mps1: IOCCapabilities: 1285c<ScsiTaskFull,DiagTrace,SnapBuf,EEDP,TransRetry,EventReplay,HostDisc>
mps1: [ITHREAD]
mps0: Ignoring dup device handle 0x0009
mps0: Ignoring dup device handle 0x0009
mps0: Ignoring dup device handle 0x0009
mps0: Ignoring dup device handle 0x000a
mps0: Ignoring dup device handle 0x000a
mps0: Ignoring dup device handle 0x000a
```

Has anyone experienced anything similar to this?  I'm thinking maybe the problem could be the lack of any kind of multipathing but I am unsure. I'm rather green so this has got me scratching my head.


----------

